# Wolfsblut dog food



## agalf (Dec 8, 2011)

Acana have been getting harder to get here and also more expensive (I live in Sweden), I've seen a German dog food that seems good. But how is it in comparison with Acana large breed puppy?

Wolfsblut Green Valley

Dehydrated lamb, dehydrated salmon, potatoes, lamb-fat, fresh salmon, potato starch, peas, salmon oil, lamb liver, (then it's different herbs, fruits and vegetables such as garden thyme, oregano, carrots, apples, blueberries, spinach etc.)


Protein; 30 %
Fat: 18 %
Ash 10 %
Moisture: 8 %
Fiber: 3 %
Carbohydrate: 25 %
Omega-3 1,5%
Omega-6 4,0%. 

Energi/Kcal 3590
Calcium 2,51%
Fosfor 1,33%


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks good to me. Out of curiosity, how does it compare in terms of price?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It is extremely high in calcium for a large breed pup. My adult dog would be getting 400% his calcium requirement if fed this food. Large breed puppy food is lower in calcium than premium foods and other puppy foods because bones grown too fast can lead to joint problems later in life.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the fact that it's grain free. It's 30% protein, so if you have a large breed puppy, you may want to be careful. The ingredients look good!


----------

